# 3xbilliger.com



## Acki (24 Juni 2009)

Wird der Anbieter der [SIZE=-0]*3xbilliger.com 
auch überprüft. Ich glaube nicht das Autos und andere hochwertige Güter für 10% des Marktwertes weg gehen.


*[/SIZE]


----------



## jupp11 (24 Juni 2009)

*AW: 3xbilliger.com*



Acki schrieb:


> Wird der Anbieter der [SIZE=-0]*3xbilliger.com auch überprüft. *[/SIZE]


Von wem?  Hier ist das Forum computerbetrug.de keine staatliche Prüfstelle

nach dem gleichen Prinzip arbeiten 
zinicauction.com 
tinerasmussenauction.com
sparkscharities.org.uk
mazeauction.com
usw.

Hinter allen steht als Partner  die 
DubLi.com  Impressum


> DUBLICOM Ltd.
> 17 Gr. Xenopoulou Street
> 3106 Limassol
> Zypern


----------



## Acki (24 Juni 2009)

*AW: 3xbilliger.com*

Hallo Juppi,
danke für die Info, bin durch einen seltsamen, in Spanien bei ebay gemeldeten Typen ( fox_one_007)auf die Seite gelockt worden.
Der bietet füf Laptop´s an, tut aber so als hätte er nur einen ganz billig bei 3malbilliger.com gekauft.
Die Auktionen laufen in ca. zwei Stunden aus.
Mfg A.


----------



## Kripo (4 August 2009)

*AW: 3xbilliger.com*

Hallo Aki,

*3xbilliger.com ist ein seriöser Franchise-Partner* eines großen Auktionshauses 

Auch *[ edit]* (Gewinnerin v. American Idol) und viele andere internationale namhafte Leute und Firmen sind dort Franchise-Partner.

Es gibt dort 3 Einkaufsmöglichkeiten (Auktionen):
1.) *xPress* - dort kann man ganz normal und sofort alle Artikel kaufen (bei jedem Klick wird der Preis um 20 Cent gesenkt, bis jemand kauft.
2.) *ZerO* - dort bekommt der letztbietende den Artikel geschenkt
3.) *Unique Bid* - dort bekommt das niedrigste und zugleich einzige Gebot den Zuschlag

Unserer Meinung nach *moderne neue Auktionsformen*, welche immer mehr an Zustimmung finden.

Wir hoffen Ihnen damit geholfen zu haben!


----------



## webwatcher (4 August 2009)

*AW: 3xbilliger.com*



Kripo schrieb:


> Wir hoffen Ihnen damit geholfen zu haben!


Nö, Eigenwerbung hinterläßt immer einen schalen Geschmack


----------

